# Serial vs. Parallel Decoder Functions



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a PA and a Southern Mikado. Both have 55020 decoders but the PA is V1.2 while the Southern is V1.9. My understanding is earlier versions were made by Lenz while the latter were from Massoth. My question is whether both have serial function operation or is one parallel.

I've switched from MTS (which was " killed" in a lightening strike) to the ESU Cab Control/ Mobile II handheld which is essentially the same as the new Piko SmartControl system.I have running sounds but can't actuate F2-8 on either Mikado nor on PA and NH F-7's . I suspect the decoders aren't accepting the parallel commands . Multiple presses of F1 seems to produce alternate sounds.... but is not reliable and I may be inadvertently turning off sounds or putting smoke on. Also, pressing one F button sometimes actuates(lights on handheld)) others in a random fashion.without the intended effects 

Newer LGB and other locos with a variety of newer decoders seem to be working ok with the new system.

Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.

Bill


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When pressing F1 for multiple function key numbers one must not be fast or slow. Approx 1 second between presses works for me.
If the engine is moving and has a power interruption, the count will be off for sure.


Note that if the 55020 is made by massoth, then CV 8 will be 123.
If you can not change CV 29 then most likely it is the LENZ. Only CV1-4 can be changed on the LENZ.


----------



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Dan- Yes seemed like the timing or pressing mattered. For now I'll just go with the running sounds since I might inadvertantly turn on smoke or turnoff sounds if the decoder doesnt catch all the presses, Have inquied whether ESU could accomodate serial in a software update to the controller. 

I don't think there would be any way to use an LGB handheld with the ESU or Piko systems.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

_I_ use my Zimo system and press F1 multiple times for my LGB mogul with the 55021 Massoth/LGB decoder. Sound unit only uses F1.


----------



## wolfetrac (Dec 24, 2010)

Bill, Dan is correct. It had been 12 years since I had played with my old Forney and Mikado. Both of them had the option to plug in a 55020 or 55021 to make them DCC which I did many years ago. I sold all my MTS stuff off and stopped running DCC. I started running DCC again about 7 years ago via Massoth Navigator with Piko Cental Station. A few months ago I got my Forney out to run it. It would only blow the whistle and the smoke was stuck on. 
I totally tore it apart to swap decoders. Same thing, only F1. I thought the board was bad then I got the Mikado out and the same thing. A lightbulb then went off in my head and then I pressed the F1 twice. Ding Ding went the Bell. I was so relieved, I did not have a bad board after all. It was the serial function which I had not played with in years. I love their sounds but hate the old style functions. Wow, DCC has sure came a long ways since.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It was LGB that tried to come a long ways for DCC, and I feel they never made it as they were always limited to 14 speed steps and a max of 23 numbers on the latest MTS III unit unless a navigator was added.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Serial Control*



Dan Pierce said:


> When pressing F1 for multiple function key numbers one must not be fast or slow. Approx 1 second between presses works for me.
> If the engine is moving and has a power interruption, the count will be off for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


Dan - Per a customer's request, I installed two LGB 55021 decoders using one Decoder Interface Cable into the factory-installed circuit board of a LGB 20570 F7A Santa Fe Diesel.......this was the original LGB MTS conversion approach LGB specified. The LGB 20582 F7B unit has the factory-installed sound board. With my Massoth DCC Command Station and Navigator, you control the sounds serially by pressing the F1 button "x" times to activate the specific sounds. Question: Are there any CV adjustments available on the LGB decoders to change the sound controls to parallel, or are the serial protocols "baked in" the F7B loco's factory sound board?

I obviously know there are better approaches than using the existing aged circuit board for upgrading these LGB F7AB units to DCC Sound. For example, for my own LGB F7AB units, I removed the existing circuit boards in each unit and installed a Massoth XL power decoder and Phoenix Sound decoder. But my customer wanted to spend as little as possible and I gave him a good price on the two LGB decoders. Per the old LGB instructions, I also installed another LGB 55021 decoder onto the F7B unit's sound board, but the purpose of that is for direction detection in DC operating mode only, when moving forward the horn will sound three times, reverse direction, two times.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The older sound units were only activated by F1.
Also when upgrading a 2 motor unit you can use a single 55020 and then a 55030 or the pair of 55021's. 

Note only the 55020 was programmable, not the 55030.


----------

